
Joel Spolsky: My First BillG Review - simonebrunozzi
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2006/06/16/my-first-billg-review/
======
simonebrunozzi
Best quote: "The cult of the MBA likes to believe that you can run
organizations that do things that you don’t understand.".

